# Butter churn?



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

Electric butter churn? How many use one and do you like it? I know many use their mixers. I don't have either so I can go either way! lol
Which brand butter churn do you recommend?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

If I may be so bold as to suggest a nice Kitchenaid stand mixer...works for butter and makes bread dough like a dream.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Suzy, With the kitchen aid are you using the whip or the metal paddle thingy? Thanks


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

I've made butter in my kitchenaid, but also purchased a used churn off of Ebay.

I prefer the hand crank churn.

With the mixer, if your not standing right by it to watch it's progress then it may go too far and you haven't accomplished anything.

P.S. Used both whisk and paddle and it didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I use the whisk attachment.

I followed the guidelines from this site

http://www.cookingforengineers.com/article/113/Making-Butter

I have found some wonderful information there.


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> If I may be so bold as to suggest a nice Kitchenaid stand mixer...works for butter and makes bread dough like a dream.


Yes I need another kitchen aid mixer, I've been using a hand mixer for a long time but I am limited to what I can do with it.
Okay so I will be getting a mixer and a churn. 
What about brand name for the churn? Does it matter? I'm looking on ebay but I don't know what is good brand name and what isn't.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i use a electric churn as i have jersey cows and the blender is not big enough

if you decide on the kitchen aide make sure you get the bowl guard or you will have a mess... i tried it and didnt get good results


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

What is a bowl guard?


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

its a splash guard that stops the stuff from splattering everywhere

gem dandy is a good electric brand.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> I use the whisk attachment.
> 
> I followed the guidelines from this site
> 
> ...


That's a fun site.


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

I guess I will need to order the splash guard separate, thanks jerzygurl for the info.
I bid on and got a kitchenaid classic 4.5 quart coming in the mail next week. Can't wait to get it!
Love the Cooking for Engineers site! Thanks! 
And I'm looking at a gem dandy churn to buy. Thanks again, you all have been a big help, I appreciate it so much.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

kitchen aide has a web site that they sell attatchments


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

I looked over their website and couldn't find a bowl guard. I'll look again, I know it has to be there somewhere! Thanks jerzergurl!


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

we use a stand mixer, and with the prices of dedicated churns, I would rather spend the money on something that can be used for multiple tasks. 

We use the cookingforengineers site guidelines, too, except we age the cream overnight on the counter. It makes the butter taste better and gives it a beautiful golden color, too. 

We use the whisk attachment and don't have a splash guard. Never had many problems with spatter.


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

Thanks beorning. I've got a kitchenaid classic mixer (with attachments) coming by UPS tomorrow!


----------



## MrsL (Oct 30, 2007)

I used a Kenwood Chef until recently - I managed to acquire a Blow butter churn, which is what I will be using from now on, in my ongoing efforts to go as non-electric as possible - hard owrk, though


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

What is a blow butter churn?


----------



## martygreene (Sep 8, 2007)

Shirley said:


> What is a blow butter churn?


My guess is the old dasher style churn?


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

Thanks, martygreene.


----------

